# Air play



## Kiki59400 (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir le sigle apl le Tv AirPlay n'apparaît pas sur mon iPad et je n'arrive pas a le faire venir si ont pouvait me dire comment faire merci


----------



## Bombigolo (4 Septembre 2013)

Debranche et rebranche ton Atv , ça devrait le faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2013)

Kiki59400 a dit:


> Bonsoir le sigle apl le Tv AirPlay n'apparaît pas sur mon iPad et je n'arrive pas a le faire venir si ont pouvait me dire comment faire merci



Tu as bien un iPad posterieur a la premiere generation ? (sinon, ce n est pas supporte)


----------



## Kiki59400 (5 Septembre 2013)

Oui c le dernier


----------



## Jozofa (6 Septembre 2013)

Salut,

Tu cliques deux fois sur le bouton home comme pour faire apparaitre les applications ouvertes, ensuite tu glisses le tout vers la droite et tu devrais faire apparaitre l'icone Airplay.


----------

